# EricInGA's Bermuda Expedition



## EricInGA (Feb 23, 2020)

This first post is a long one...beware 🤣

Built the house April 2019.

The standard fare in GA with builders is TIF 419.

Rotary cut the first season with an AWD husqvarna with the trusty Honda GCV160.

Completion of build.



First day moving in.



The rear!



So being used to cool season grass (moves from Pittsburgh) and following suit from the majority of my neighbors who hate their lawn, I kept it about 2" maybe more at times.

After hating tall Bermuda, I started to read...and read...and READ!!

This reading very quickly brought me here. Where I continued to read...and read...and read.

A neighbor of mine had a lawn, that for months I thought was artificial. Turns out...it was not. 😑

This led me to understanding I need a reel.

I toyed around with the cheap side of my brain, thinking about just a manual push. My manly side of my brain smacked the cheap side and told it we need an engine.

Again the cheap side told me to get a McLain. That lasted all of 3 minutes until the manly side said those are a waste of money and I'll be throwing it to the Facebook marketplace curb in no time.

Then I assumed the TruCut would be best. (Here comes my most genius stroke of brilliance) I thought they looked stupid and didn't want to be seen walking one around 🤣.

So now I'm clearly at the Swardsman or Greensmower stage.

The cheap side of my brain squashed a new Swardsman so fast it almost didn't register as a synapse.

I then came to the realization that I'm getting a Greens mower. The JD's and the Toro's were all that was on my radar.

Now, being new construction, my soil wasn't exactly level. So I'm down to the Flex 21 and the JD's due to the floating head.

Fast forward to February 2020...

Here's where the "wow, what a small world" comes in. My neighbor who I thought had artificial turf just happens to have his Flex 21 coming up for sale. It's been completely torn down top to bottom, any wear item replaced almost regardless of failure or not. Has everything I want. High HOC kit. Front grooved roller. Light kit. Grass catcher. Transport wheels. EVERYTHING ON MY WISH LIST!!

I gladly take it off his hands along with enough Bermuda info to keep me reading for days.

Here she is!





Through stepping down height over 4 mows, I'm down to about .3" for my full scalp. My plan is to maintain around .5"

Prodiamine went down first week of March. Fert will come once I green up more in the weeks to follow. PGR will come shortly after that.

Here's from today (AKA the final scalp)



Our oldest was dying to get on it, so I let him get a couple long passes.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Nice work! :thumbup:


----------



## EricInGA (Feb 23, 2020)

Threw out a few solar LED's for this year as I'm not ready to embark on a full wired setup just yet.


----------



## EricInGA (Feb 23, 2020)

Ordered this bad boy to help get better edges. The string trimmer wasn't "cutting" it below .5"

Can't wait to grease it up and put it into action!!



Only $230.98 from Maverick Mower Supply

https://maverickmowersupply.com/385581-power-rotary-scissors-idech-ask-mw23?search=Rotary%20scissors%20&description=true


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Good looking out on the landscape blade. 100 bucks roughly cheaper than R&R for what appears to be the same thing.


----------



## EricInGA (Feb 23, 2020)

FATC1TY said:


> Good looking out on the landscape blade. 100 bucks roughly cheaper than R&R for what appears to be the same thing.


I bought it immediately after seeing a "more reasonable" price haha


----------



## EricInGA (Feb 23, 2020)

Sprayed Simple Grow Solutions Seaweed/Humic/Fulvic Soil Hume at 4 oz per 1000 sq.ft. today.

Hoping to help the nutrient uptake and utilization of the soil.


----------



## EricInGA (Feb 23, 2020)

Applied 2 bags Milo today to front and sides only (Trophy lawn). Backyard is going to be my "control" to show myself the gains/fruits of my labor. Nothing but cutting with the ole rotary husqvarna in the rear. The dogs may add some spot fertilizer periodically &#128514;


----------



## EricInGA (Feb 23, 2020)

Put the new Power Rotary Scissors to the test today and they're phenomenal. Made the edges of the turf and all the hard to reach places with the Toro, a non issue.

A few pics of the aftermath!


----------



## EricInGA (Feb 23, 2020)

Sprayed SGS seaweed/humic/fulvic at 3oz per 1k


----------



## EricInGA (Feb 23, 2020)

Almost green!!!

Edit: Friday May 15th humic/fulvic/seaweed/iron/second round of Prodiamine.


----------



## EricInGA (Feb 23, 2020)

Spot leveled a few areas that drive me nuts with sand yesterday.

Today 12lbs of CarbonX over 5000 SqFt


----------



## seebryango (Feb 21, 2019)

NW Atlanta makes me think Acworth/Kennesaw area and someone selling a Toro Flex makes me think of @thesouthernreelmower on YouTube.... is this guy your neighbor?

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q7HFRZKKcVE[/media]


----------



## MoeBermuda (May 9, 2019)

Your lawn is coming in nicely. Where are you at? I'm in Woodstock.


----------



## EricInGA (Feb 23, 2020)

MoeBermuda said:


> Your lawn is coming in nicely. Where are you at? I'm in Woodstock.


Thanks man and hello neighbor! Dallas/Acworth area here!

I lived in the town lake area for the first 6 months of my job assignment here in Atl before we built a house.


----------



## EricInGA (Feb 23, 2020)

Most recent photo update.

I've focused a lot on the soil amendments with minimal actual fert going down.

Turf is at .35" currently and thriving!


----------

